# Anyone on Prednisone/prednisolone?



## Amber3

Hi there
Is anyone of you on Prednisone/prednisolone? I am wondering if I should try it out just because I have no explanation why my treatments have not worked this far and it is my impression that some doctors prescribe their patients this stuff without having done any immunological tests before.
Amber


----------



## schoolteacher

I haven't had any immune tests either but will be having steroids for next cycle, and I think it will be those ones! Pray they help! X


----------



## Chiles

I am currently taking prednisone to lower my immune system for implantation and lower risk of miscarriage. I did get some bloodwork done though.


----------



## katejo

How many mg's are taken and for how long?


----------



## Chiles

I am taking 2.5mg daily and I have 6 refills so I am not sure when I will stop I will ask monday though I am guessing a while though.


----------



## Amber3

Dear Chilel,
Thank you. What tests did you have?
Are you also on some kind of blood thinners?
Amber


----------



## GillAwaiting

Im an old hat at this one. Been on this stuff for months. 25mgs a day. Clinic started me on it due to 2 m/c's and then some antibodies showed up in tests later on. After a few weeks they do have some side effects. Im currently pregnant and now weaning off them over the next 2 weeks. Terrified to say the least. The side effects I've had are (and got these long before pregnancy) excess fat on my stomach area, peeing all night, very little sleep, excess hair on my face and neck and probably more that will come to me later! Best of luck with the steroids. They are worth a shot.


----------



## Amber3

Thank you everyone. Gill I wish you all the best, it is amazing that steroids can make such a difference for some people.
I see that you also were on intralipids. This is something which they also offer here in Austria where I am so I hope I can try it out. Can you tell me what tests you had, did you have to pay for them yourself? Did your normal family doctor help you get those tests done?
Amber


----------



## Springflower

Hi Amber

I was on 45mg of pred which I started to wean off at 12 weeks. Side effects aren't great but obviously worth it if they work!

I have a whole host of immune problems and steroids were part of the concoction which helped me. I had 3 ivfs before I had full immune tests. For my 3rd cycle the clinic gave me pred and clexane but the doses were never going to be high enough. I then discovered Dr Gorgy who I think is an amzing man and finally got me pregnant with twins!!

He sees lots of women from overseas. He'sexpensive but worth it if you are looking for answers.

Hope that helps

Spring
xxx


----------



## Chloe1

Hi Amber, i got put on 20mg of prednisolone along with clexane injections after 2 chemical pregnancies. 

Im am currently 4wk+4 days pregnant with nice strong levels so i think thats what made the difference for me. Im obviously still nervous but a little excited at the same time.

I was really worried about the side effects but i have already been on them for 3 weeks, i dont feel any different and ive actually lost a few pounds which is strange considering i expected to gain a bit of weight.

Good luck xx


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, I'm currently on 15 mg of Prednisolone due to immune issues I've had since I was 12 :) Not many side effects for me except sleeplessness and that's is really, I haven't experienced any weight gain yet either:thumbup:


----------



## Amber3

I am happy for you:)
Can you tell me how long you have been ttc and from when in your cycle that you took the steroid and what is the clexane supposed to do and what is your diagnosis. I am just curious because your story gives me hope since I will be starting prednisone next cycle and I have also had chemical pregnancies like you.
Best wishes for you and your baby
Amber


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi again amber! I start tommorrow on 15 Mgs, which will be the day after egg collection! Ladies who have taken this, I know it's not been mentioned but did any of you suffer with low mood/ depression? I ask as its really mentioned and repeated a LOT! In the info pamphlet! Thank- you! X


----------



## schoolteacher

bump! can anyone help with my above question?x


----------



## _Nell

I *think* that's more likely from long term / higher dose useage tbh ST.


----------

